# here's pics of Toner



## yoko (Oct 24, 2007)

first. i got toner monday when i went to the dollar theater with some of my friends. it is next to the humane society and a lot of people dump animals there. i saw some teen guys trying to back over an animal and i really thought it was a fox baby because i've seen a few around. so i went over and it was a little rat. i took her from them and now have a little female rat baby. 

she's really sweet and loves to just sit in my lap and cuddle. she loves being scratched and will stay in your hand or your lap as long as you pet her. if she's grooming herself and you pet her she'll even lick and groom your fingers. i named her toner because the top half of her is a dif color than the bottom half. 

i'm joining a ton of rat forums and mailing lists so i can learn a lot and take good care of her.. i was going to find her another home but i've really fallen for this little girl and decided to keep her. i've had her a little over 48 hours and she's prob only been in her cage about 15 of those hours



here are some pics where you can see her colors

















on the windowsill









cuddled on lap









grooming on lap and getting petted









sleeping on lap


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

She's a cutie. Does she have a big white belly (Berkshire) or just a little white (Irish)?


----------



## yoko (Oct 24, 2007)

uhh well she has white on her bell. it's a funny shaped... kinda like an outline of a lake. but its not very big


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Rats are so cute when they sleep


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Aww, she is a lucky one. Very cute!


----------



## Meghan (Jul 31, 2007)

Ollie never falls asleep when he's out,he's to busy exploring


----------



## Zach (Jun 2, 2007)

What a cute rat, love her.


----------



## giddy4ratz (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh my goodness! She is adorable.


----------



## OZrat (Oct 26, 2007)

that is a very cute rat


----------

